# narrow and wide grip pull-ups



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Ive always thought that wide grip pull-ups, gave you wide lats, but ive just been told that narrow grip is for width and wide grip is for the centre of the back, which is it :confused1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Wide grip = width

Close grip = thickness


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Actually an under hand close grip builds width just as well if not better than wide grip, for practical example look at Dorian.

Personally i do wide chins also simply because it hurts to turn my wrist inwards.


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Con said:


> Personally i do wide chins also simply because it hurts to turn my wrist inwards.


is that because you're a behemoth..?

I agree to be honest, narrow grip - especially if you lean back and pull to chest during chin - gives me just as much width doms as wide grip.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

A lot of people find that underhand grip chins / pulldowns involve the biceps too much so you end up exhausting the biceps before your lats - great for a biceps workout, not so cool for getting big lats!


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

defdaz said:


> A lot of people find that underhand grip chins / pulldowns involve the biceps too much so you end up exhausting the biceps before your lats - great for a biceps workout, not so cool for getting big lats!


they should pull elbows not the bar then


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

7i7 said:


> they should pull elbows not the bar then


and that man is exactly right.

reps.


----------



## Biggaz (Feb 23, 2009)

Con said:


> Actually an under hand close grip builds width just as well if not better than wide grip, for practical example look at Dorian.
> 
> Personally i do wide chins also simply because it hurts to turn my wrist inwards.


Have you tried using a V Handle off the lat machine over the pull up bar, chinning to either side.

Keeps the wrists in line with the forearms


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i do overhand with a wide, but not stupidly wide grip

i have done underhand for a good while when i couldnt perform overhand (knackered shoulder)

let's be honest either way is as good as the other if they are performed right


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Biggaz said:


> Have you tried using a V Handle off the lat machine over the pull up bar, chinning to either side.
> 
> Keeps the wrists in line with the forearms


Yes - pull right up to the chest with hips pulled up!


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Yes - pull right up to the chest with hips pulled up!


Works an absolute treat, especially when the wide grips have died. Can normally pull a few up with the narrow grip handle. Everyone looks at you like a dick when you do them though.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I have done both and noticed no difference tbh.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im wary of giving out bad advice and getting banned so i will quote this sexy man



> i do overhand with a wide, but not stupidly wide grip
> 
> i have done underhand for a good while when i couldnt perform overhand (knackered shoulder)
> 
> let's be honest either way is as good as the other if they are performed right


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Xtrainer said:


> Works an absolute treat, especially when the wide grips have died. Can normally pull a few up with the narrow grip handle. Everyone looks at you like a dick when you do them though.


I find them harder because the hips are brought forward lol....and I couldn't give a toss how people look at me


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Con said:


> Actually an under hand close grip builds width ... better than wide grip, for practical example look at Dorian.


Correct.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Correct.


agreed


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wide grip for me, not to wide though. narrow grip feels alot easier to me, i always start my back workouts with 3 sets of 10 wide grip.


----------

